# Tool post drill/grinder



## ELHEAD (Dec 23, 2017)

Needed to drill some equidistant holes for an adaptor . Putting a GM ? style fuel pickup ( w/mods) in a M38al Jeep tank. Pickups for this tank seem to be out of stock, and are in the $200 range when available.


----------

